# Reroute to incorrect location



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Twice I have had nav reroute me to an incorrect location. In both cases I was headed home. Nav failed to announce a turn so I missed it. At that point I was rerouted to another location which neither shares a proximity to my house nor a similar address. In both cases, swiping down on the nav screen to route to my house solved the issue. However, In both cases when I first told nav to route to my house, I had checked that my address was indeed the endpoint.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

That's quite strange. And it would really suck if you weren't familiar with your intended destination.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

garsh said:


> That's quite strange. And it would really suck if you weren't familiar with your intended destination.


No joke. It has happened twice. Both times were the same location - I think. It doesn't announce it is rerouting so I'm not sure exactly when it happens. I think I caught it in the act the last time. It starts with missing a turn. The turn gets the "In 1000 ft turn" announcement but not the "Now turn" announcement (I think). It has surprised me both times. The first time I was turning into a subdivision before I caught it.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SR22pilot said:


> No joke. It has happened twice. Both times were the same location - I think. It doesn't announce it is rerouting so I'm not sure exactly when it happens. I think I caught it in the act the last time. It starts with missing a turn. The turn gets the "In 1000 ft turn" announcement but not the "Now turn" announcement (I think). It has surprised me both times. The first time I was turning into a subdivision before I caught it.


Did you do a big report when it happened?


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Not the first time. I later submitted a bug report but im not sure if it was soon enough to capture everything. I was surprised both times it happened. If it happens again I will be looking for it.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

There is an address like that I go to once a month or so. The navigation tries to takes me on a wild ride weaving through residential neighborhoods and ending nowhere near where the actual address is. Apple Maps does exactly the same thing, so I believe it's because of faulty map data in the area.

Separately, I noticed if I try to navigate anywhere in the southern part of Downtown Orlando (in neighborhoods, not tall buildings), something goes wrong with the GPS signal, and all of them start to send me around in circles forever. Tesla, Apple, and Google.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JasonF said:


> Separately, I noticed if I try to navigate anywhere in the southern part of Downtown Orlando (in neighborhoods, not tall buildings), something goes wrong with the GPS signal, and all of them start to send me around in circles forever. Tesla, Apple, and Google.


Is there a military facility near?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> Is there a military facility near?


Not any public ones I know of. The airport is a 20 min drive to the south.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Not really the same thing, but I had an experience where I was routed several miles out of the way (and to an incorrect spot) because the Tesla map didn't have the "driveway" of the establishment I was navigating to ("driveway" in quotes because it really was a road...maybe an access road, but still a road), but it did somehow know exactly where the destination building was (which was quite some ways down the "driveway" from the main road). So what my nav did was to take me miles out of the way down a small dead end road that did in fact get me within 100 yards or so of the building I wanted to go to, but it wasn't connected in any way.

On the map below I've highlighted in red the road that Tesla didn't know about, and highlighted in yellow the route it actually took me to, with my intended destination circled in blue.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

NOGA$4ME said:


> Not really the same thing, but I had an experience where I was routed several miles out of the way (and to an incorrect spot) because the Tesla map didn't have the "driveway" of the establishment I was navigating to ("driveway" in quotes because it really was a road...maybe an access road, but still a road), but it did somehow know exactly where the destination building was (which was quite some ways down the "driveway" from the main road). So what my nav did was to take me miles out of the way down a small dead end road that did in fact get me within 100 yards or so of the building I wanted to go to, but it wasn't connected in any way.
> 
> On the map below I've highlighted in red the road that Tesla didn't know about, and highlighted in yellow the route it actually took me to, with my intended destination circled in blue.
> 
> View attachment 18992


I've had this happen both with Apple Maps and Google Maps when driving my youngest daughter to soccer games several years ago. I was very close to the fields as long as i was willing to park in someone's driveway, go through their back yard and climb over a fence.


----------

